
Startups Want to Be the Next Airbnb, Uber - promocha
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303417104579546273413969150?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702303417104579546273413969150.html
======
tzier
The low margins mean you have to make it up on massive volume. The two best
ways to do this: focus on recurring customers, and make your providers more
active on your platform (due to high acquisition and onboarding costs,
respectively). The companies that succeed will do both (e.g. eBay with their
PowerSellers).

